# Sink Cover In 23rs



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

I need to buy a sink cover for my 23RS. Can someone suggest a place to purchase one?? Thanks in advance


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

dominer said:


> I need to buy a sink cover for my 23RS. Can someone suggest a place to purchase one?? Thanks in advance


Are you talking about for the bathroom sink? What color counter tops do you have and what year is your TT? I never use mine and might be willing to send you mine if the colors match. If not, I would ask my local dealer to order one direct from Keystone.

Darlene


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

I was talking about the kitchen sink, they are the tan color with dark speckles in it

BTW, it an 05 model


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

From what I have read you can like Darlene said order from your local dealer or a couple of Outbackers have said you can order direct from Keystone and save on the markup that you would pay going through the dealer
Second option is getting an after market one from camping world or Camco.

Camco

Camping World 

Hope this helps

Ken


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Went back to dealer today, told them I missed them on the second trip out, he took me inside a new unit, handed me the covers for my used unit. We will get new ones he said..... Some nice fellas there


----------

